# Deadly Feeders



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Deadly feeders or SS Feeders*​
deadly feeders829.63%SS feeders1970.37%


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just got done looking at the new deadly feeder dekes and dang they look nice. Just trying to see if the extra weight and price is worth it though.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I think they will be to bulky for my rig, but they do look nice, if they were collapse able then they would be the ticket.
IMO


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Where can we see the new ones?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Where can we see the new ones?


http://www.deadlydecoys.com/store/index ... 4312a825b2

Nicest looking non-FB decoy I've seen, IMO. I run the upright headed deadlies for my sentry heads in the spread. They are nice, but heavy and bulky. They also need a good 7+ mph wind before they look nice. I will probably add some feeder headed deadlies this year but I wouldn't run all deadlies in my spread. I like the SS for those low to no wind days. DD's really need an inner bag support.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are sweet! I will be adding some of those for sure. Wonder how many a guy could fit in the deadly decoy bags? I can 60 of the standard uprights in one bag!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I could very well be wrong but I think they are going to have to make a larger bag to fit those feeders. With my actives they fit pretty much "square" in the bags. With the feeders you have the head sticking out the side so I would think they will have to make the bags wider to accomodate.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

On second thought, maybe the feeders will fit in the bags in the other direction. Perpendicular to how the actives fit.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking at them I would guess 30-40 per bag....maybe less?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would think between 50. I will find out when they are available and let you guys know.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I will be putting my order in pretty soon for one or the other, probably just end up with sillosocks. get a better discount on em through work, haha.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would go with the ss feeders because you get a better deal. But the deadlys look awesome


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm going to get some extra SS support bags and put them in the Deadlies this year to see if that will help.

Feeders look sweet but weight and portability aren't great!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

About the only advantage over the SS's is you have a 3-D head, and the AMAZING body sock for blues. I love deadly blues, but we put a liner in em and upgrade em with SS kits.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> About the only advantage over the SS's is you have a 3-D head, and the AMAZING body sock for blues. I love deadly blues, but we put a liner in em and upgrade em with SS kits.


Is the liner bag for the SS big enough for the DD's. By looking at them, it appers the DD's tyvek bag is a little bigger than a SS tyvek bag.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Actually the other way around, the SS bags are a little bigger (mostly just a little longer). The opening on the DD's is bigger though.

We pop the DD grommets off the collar, make a slit in the INSIDE of the tyvek (where the seams are sewn over the band) and cut and pull the band out (some we have to make two cuts on both seams). Slide the SS liner in all the way, trim off the excess (or fold it in to the inside) and staple it up. We tried a few with leaving the band in the collar, but when you pack em flat (like you do in the SS carriers) the bands get all bent and messed up and sometimes prevent the bag from getting air, so its better to just take em off I think.

The liner bags obviously dont match up as nice as in SS body bags, but they seem to work just fine. Much better than not having any liner IMO.

Makes for an awesome lookin decoy.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. I was assuming it would be ok to leave the band in. I think I will try some with the band in as I only use DD's with heads so they don't pack flat like a SS.

By any chance, do you have a pic of what one of your modified DD's looks like in no wind?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry no pics yet, I plan on upgrading a bunch more headless DD's with SS kits yet, ill try to remember to take some pics. But at 30 yards you cant hardly tell the difference between them and the regular SS's other than the fact that the colors on the blues are ten times better.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you still using the backbone even though you are putting in the ss liners?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Really the only thing were using is the body bag. The head/support are one unit with the SS's, and we use the lighter SS stake.


----------



## Northup (Jun 26, 2002)

For those wondering...50 feeder heads will fit into our decoy bags.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Honestly i don't believer the feeder heads will make as much difference as the sentry heads. they do look good but i'm going to stick with my sillosocks feeders and my deadly sentries!


----------

